# Custom clear bumper lenses...what do ya think?



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Here are the custom bumper lenses i have made for my car and other peoples cars in my area. I'm just wondering what do you guys think.









There they are with the blue bulb on. What do you think of um? Think if i start making anyone would buy them? Right now im working on the clutch which i cant get the axle off ( dont know why got the axle nut off and all but it doesnt budge) and it was the only picture i took before i sent to my friends garage so i can work on it.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Look good, i'm gonna attempt to make mine also, if it work's great if not i may drop you a line from way down here in Ontario Canada so i can get a set from ya!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

lookin good. and you gave me an idea of what to make mine from if i do any


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what's the process of making them? I'd like them on my 300ZX


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

yea-- i need some fronts, and sides, for my 93 NX2k...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice. dremel work?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nope that's not dremel but I can't tell!!!

Only we and him know


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so what'd you make 'em with? i heard the miata markers work pretty well.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

If you can get the original lenses off with little work your laughin they're a pain in the ass, the next thing is rounding your corner's man that'll be fun. I'm attempting a set right now i'll let you know how much of a pain they were and/or if i got them done even!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sno said:


> so what'd you make 'em with? i heard the miata markers work pretty well.



It's a secret recipe


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....lets just say i have some of that material in my drop ceiling in my basement


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sno said:


> so what'd you make 'em with? i heard the miata markers work pretty well.


its that clear plastic cover that goes over the florescent lights in public buildings


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah i was looking at that stuff at Home Depot today here in Canada it's about $9.00 for a whole huge ass sheet that'll cover your everyday flourecent light. It's the fitting and cutting and sanding your edges that'll take the skill i would think, gonna try it anyway's see what happen's i'll post pic when i'm done!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> its that clear plastic cover that goes over the florescent lights in public buildings


hmm, interesting idea...


----------

